# 2010 Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Well guys and gals ive got my details worked out for my shooting staff. Please email resume to [email protected] and feel free to ask any questions you may have. You can contact me through a pm or call me @ 423-552-4544 please leave a message if im unable to answer your call will be returned.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Stay tuned as well for my newest addition to the Xtreme family. It will be a concealed and adjustable weight large dia target stab. I feel that this is going to be on the top of the list for looks and more importantly functionability. This stab will show off some fine machine work as well.

Now more than ever Its Time To Get XTREME


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

paulrueda said:


> Pm sent


Return email sent. Thanks for your interest

Mark


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

email sent!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> email sent!


Thanks for your interest i will be contacting those who make it via email

Mark


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

just sent an email over your way thanks for the opportunity


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

mdierker said:


> just sent an email over your way thanks for the opportunity


sounds great 
Thanks for your interest

Mark


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck guys. Nice looking stabs.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Good luck guys. Nice looking stabs.


Thanks man i really appreciate it. I think with all the great stab choices this year there will be some impressive scores turned in.

Mark


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*shooting staff*

Hey im interested?


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

pm sent! Nice selection. Cant wait to hear back.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

arrow spitter said:


> Hey im interested?


Chris you may not have known it but you are already on it lol. Im ready to see you get that ASA shooter of the year this year that you worked so hard for last year. And im wanting the pictures of your buck as well.

To everyone that gets the Tourament Archer check out arrow spitters (Chris Breeden) shooter profile. I promise you that you wont find a nicer guy on the tournament trail than him. He loves taking the time answering all the kids questions hes a class act for sure. 

Chris im very proud that you already shoot my stabs and want to continue to shoot them.

Mark


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

To the top for Mark and Xtreme Stabilization


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

Email Sent. Thanks in advanced


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

To the tip top.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I sent my buddy Mark at Extreme a few carbon tubes and this is what he came up with for my new v bar set up!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

BowTech One said:


> I sent my buddy Mark at Extreme a few carbon tubes and this is what he came up with for my new v bar set up!!! ENJOY!!!


VERY nice!

Cody


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

email sent thanks for the opportunity 

Josh 

P.s. shot my all time high in a vegas 3spot yesterday with a xtreme stabilizer 291 (with my hunting setup)....... almost to that 300 mark then just got to work on the x count


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

08toxikshooter said:


> email sent thanks for the opportunity
> 
> Josh
> 
> P.s. shot my all time high in a vegas 3spot yesterday with a xtreme stabilizer 291 (with my hunting setup)....... almost to that 300 mark then just got to work on the x count


congrats on some great shooting. Keep hammering away and you will hit that 300.
thanks for your interest in my staff

Mark


----------



## suterst (Sep 12, 2006)

Hay im interested to


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

suterst said:


> Hay im interested to


just send a resume to [email protected]

thanks for your interest,
Mark


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

BowTech One said:


> I sent my buddy Mark at Extreme a few carbon tubes and this is what he came up with for my new v bar set up!!! ENJOY!!!
> [/IMG]


Need some pictures of the full setup! Going to look killer.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

mazdamitch333 said:


> Need some pictures of the full setup! Going to look killer.


Im sure we will see them on his bow as soon as he gets them. I just shipped them to him today.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*man*

I sent my email. If you guys havn't shot one of these stabs yet your owe it to yourselll wait to your bow lol to shoot one.... hope i make it!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for the responce guys I can tell you that we are going to have a great group of guys for this staff. I think we will see some great scores and awesome animals from the Xtreme Team this year.

Its not too late to sign up so please keep those resumes coming.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

great guy to deal with and great product real quality work , i will probabily be shooting one of the new fat stabs and v bars for 2010


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Resume Sent


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Email sent! Looking to get a fully new setup for indoors this year. My 48-50x average just aint cuttin it with my current stab. setup:wink: I know I can pull more x's out with a better stabilization system....


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for the resumes. We are going to have a great team and we are not finished. Keep those resumes coming

thanks 
Mark


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I cannot wait to see who all makes the cut.

Nice of you to offer this up Mark!:darkbeer:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Karbon said:


> I cannot wait to see who all makes the cut.
> 
> Nice of you to offer this up Mark!:darkbeer:


Thanks man. I feel that to build a great product i need to be surrounded by great folks and I can assure you this shooting staff will be GREAT.

Thanks everyone ill start sending some emails with the details this weekend.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

email sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Email sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

PM and Email sent!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

When will you be chosing your staff. Just wondering


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mark thanks for answering all my question and the great opportunity,


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

wheresthebear said:


> When will you be chosing your staff. Just wondering


I will start sending out emails this weekend


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the oppurtunity Mark.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks for the oppurtunity Mark.



I second that.


----------



## ShakeN'Blake (May 31, 2009)

email sent. thanks


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for emailing me back.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for sending the resumes in:wink:


----------



## poohtender (Apr 12, 2007)

Email and Resume sent. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

pm sent thanks


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for sending the resumes in:wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ShakeN'Blake (May 31, 2009)

TTT..thanks mark


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Back to the top.


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

Up for Mark and Xtreme Stabilization


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys check out this DOA its going on a Xforce AXE


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys check out this DOA its going on a Xforce AXE


Looks good.


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

I love me some carbon fiber. Bet it shoots just as nice as it looks.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys check out this DOA its going on a Xforce AXE


Mark something like that in 28"-30" will look very nice on my red PSE X-Force target bow. Look forward to setting up my bows with Extreme Stabilizations fine products!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Mark something like that in 28"-30" will look very nice on my red PSE X-Force target bow. Look forward to setting up my bows with Extreme Stabilizations fine products!


we can do it:wink:


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> we can do it:wink:


I am too hoping to get a target stab once the contracts come out, I think these are by far the best looking stabs out there, and although I haven't shot one yet, I am sure they shoot just as nice!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

cant wait to get some of these fine stabs marks is a awesome guy to work with..... i got so much i want to order i need another job lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

nice looking stabilizers.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> nice looking stabilizers.


thanks you will be seeing one close up soon:wink:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys I just wanted to let you know that I started sending emails today. I may or may not get them all sent today. So dont worry if you havent received one 

Thanks so much for signing up for the staff. I feel it will only help me build the best most affordable stab on the market.
Mark


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Got my email Thanks Mark. I'm on the Team....


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

can you get a stabilizer powdercoated Orange?


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> can you get a stabilizer powdercoated Orange?


I use a factory that does coating for John Deere and Catipillar to do my stabs the flat black has the toughest pc finish available the downside to that is the color options. Im sure i can find someone to coat some for me though.


----------



## ShakeN'Blake (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the add! Good luck in Illinois


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

got my email today too. wow thanks Mark. now i have to wait till xmas is over before i can order some. hey does this mean i have to get rid of my sim stab? 

Bill


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Seems as if I am on too! Thanks Mark and best of luck in Ill.!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

fishcatcher said:


> got my email today too. wow thanks Mark. now i have to wait till xmas is over before i can order some. hey does this mean i have to get rid of my sim stab?
> 
> Bill


You can just keep it around for a comparison:wink:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ShakeN'Blake said:


> Thanks for the add! Good luck in Illinois





CowboyJunkie said:


> Seems as if I am on too! Thanks Mark and best of luck in Ill.!


thanks for the well wishes and welcome to team Xtreme:wink:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

THAT WOULD LOOK GREAT ON MY AXE

Fingers crossed I make the staff!

Nice job and cool of you to offer people positions!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I made it and Thanks 

Paul Rueda


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*no email*

no email yet... still got my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

it will be late tonight or first thing in the more before the next batch of emails go out im fixing to head to a 5 spot toys for tots tourney.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

e-mail received, and thanks Mark. Will be placing an order soon. Gonna go with a target and a sidekick [v-bar] set-up. We can figure out the details when i call.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

looks like i'm gonna have to order a D.O.A and a set of target one with v bar pretty soon. i'll give you a call Mark.

Bill


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Just to let the masses know, if you haven't shot one of Marks stabilizers, your in for a treat. Pics don't do them justice, and they perform out of this world!!! I got a sneak peak of the newest creation at the "Toys For Tots shoot" and i have to tell you....:zip: Well, lets just let Mark break the news when it's ready. I can say i really think the best is yet to come!!:wink: And Mark, give me a call when you got a few minutes. Good luck in Illinios too!!! Thanks for everything!!

Tom


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

12 rings only said:


> Just to let the masses know, if you haven't shot one of Marks stabilizers, your in for a treat. Pics don't do them justice, and they perform out of this world!!! I got a sneak peak of the newest creation at the "Toys For Tots shoot" and i have to tell you....:zip: Well, lets just let Mark break the news when it's ready. I can say i really think the best is yet to come!!:wink: And Mark, give me a call when you got a few minutes. Good luck in Illinios too!!! Thanks for everything!!
> 
> Tom


Wait till you see it when i get the componets on the carbon:wink:
So Tom what did you think of that pc of carbon? Do you think it will be stiff?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Seems as if I am on too! Thanks Mark and best of luck in Ill.!


 You will need all the help you can get.I will tell you this tho you are really going to dislike the colrs black and red come smackdown time.:zip:
Mark I will have a new toy for you to put a stabilizer setup on soon.
Anxiously checking emails.
congrats to everyone.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> You will need all the help you can get.I will tell you this tho you are really going to dislike the colrs black and red come smackdown time.:zip:
> Mark I will have a new toy for you to put a stabilizer setup on soon.
> Anxiously checking emails.
> congrats to everyone.


You've got mail:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> You've got mail:wink:


thanks for the awesome opportunity Mark.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Now with this great opportunity lets hear what shoots and class you will be in this year.
I will be at all the ASA,IBO indoor worlds,IBO Worlds and probably the southern triple crown.
IBO -mbo class
ASA- not completely sure either open a or open b.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> Now with this great opportunity lets hear what shoots and class you will be in this year.
> I will be at all the ASA,IBO indoor worlds,IBO Worlds and probably the southern triple crown.
> IBO -mbo class
> ASA- not completely sure either open a or open b.


Will you be at the IX center in March?

IBO-MBO or SPM class
I will be at the IBO indoor world championship to qualify at the IX center (Cleveland Ohio) in March if I do not qualify earlier. And the National championship triple crown locations. (Bedford, IN), (Fairview, PA), (Nelsonville, OH)

Nice thing is my dad lives 30 minutes from Cleveland and I live 30 minutes from Nelsonville.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity, excited to be on the team. Look forward to getting some of the stabs!


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for bringing be aboard. I can't wait to get my stabs ordered. 

As for shoots, I'll be shooting most ASA in the Unliminted Class. Never shot IBO but going to try this year but not sure of class.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity Mark. Can't wait to get my new stab.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Made Team Xtreme! Looking forward to Shooting 
Fore and Representing a Great company like 
Xtreme Stabilization. Thanks Mark *


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Got the email, very pumped, thanks Mark


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

made the cut thanks again mark


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Alright guys, if you made the team check out are 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff Thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1085337


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> Wait till you see it when i get the componets on the carbon:wink:
> So Tom what did you think of that pc of carbon? Do you think it will be stiff?


Yes!! I really like the target / hunting stabs i have, but can't wait to shoot the new ones!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Will you be at the IX center in March?
> 
> IBO-MBO or SPM class
> I will be at the IBO indoor world championship to qualify at the IX center (Cleveland Ohio) in March if I do not qualify earlier. And the National championship triple crown locations. (Bedford, IN), (Fairview, PA), (Nelsonville, OH)
> ...


Yes I will be at the IX CENTER. My aunt lives close to there.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Yes I will be at the IX CENTER. My aunt lives close to there.


I willbe at Columbus!!! No more issues like last year lol. Me u and cj are for sure shooting the simms


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> I willbe at Columbus!!! No more issues like last year lol. Me u and cj are for sure shooting the simms


sounds good it will definitly be a good time.It just might be Hoyt against Hoyt.:wink:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

drockw said:


> I willbe at Columbus!!! No more issues like last year lol. Me u and cj are for sure shooting the simms


If theres room im in on the simms too :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Mark, you sure you can handle shooting the "smackdown" with us? It gets pretty hairy sometimes. Especially when James sees a sheep on the range!:darkbeer:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Mark, you sure you can handle shooting the "smackdown" with us? It gets pretty hairy sometimes. Especially when James sees a sheep on the range!:darkbeer:


I think i can handle it Just as long as him and the sheep arent on a first name basis:wink:


----------

